# ***Rules***



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Anything that is pipe related can be listed here either for sale or wanting to buy.

Rule 1: 
*All threads* started should have either a *WTB* (*W*ant *T*o *B*uy), *GB* (*G*roup *B*uy) or *FS* (*F*or *S*ale) or *ISO* (*I*s *S*eeking *O*ut) in the thread title. This way folks know from just the header whether you are a seller or buyer.

Rule 2:
*Do not highjack someone elses thread*. If Bobo posted "WTB GLP Ravens Wing", dont jack his thread by posting you are also looking for the same. *Start your own new thread stating such.*

Rule 3:
If you're selling an item on this forum, *state the selling price.* This is NOT and auction room!

Rule 4:
*Price. Anyone selling something here can sell it for whatever he or she wants...within reason.* While Caveat Emptor reigns, eyes have been opened to parties pricing not in the spirit of the forum. Those instances will be commented on and dealt with when noticed.

Rule 5:
*Puff, its adminitrators & moderators cannot, & will not be held responsible in any way shape or form for any deal gone bad*.
As a buyer, be aware its always possible that you can get screwed by the seller. Get to know the seller, get references, look at their past history, etc. before you do the deal. 
Sellers also have stuff to worry about like bounced checks etc from buyers.
Know the risks before you post to buy or sell.
If you have problems, feel free to PM me but be aware that I cannot fix a deal gone bad.

Rule 6:
*In WTT threads, accurately state what you are looking for in trade.*
If posting to do a trade (WTT), post as close as possible as to what you are looking for in trade. There have been a few complaints that many times a WTT thread becomes a private message auction of sorts. Minimize this and the confusion by clearly stating what you are looking for in trade on the thread. Complaints regarding this type of action will be looked into & could be deleted.

Rule 7:
*WTS/WTT/WTB forums will not allow threads involving the sale or trade of Cuban cigars or anything of Cuban origin.* There is a quote below from the user agreement all members agreed to when registering.

Rule 8:
*This forum will not be used as a place for Retailers who make and/or want to sell pipes or pipe related supplies. These types of threads should be posted in the Retailers/For Profit Forums.*

*These rules are not negotiable* & the admins & mods reserve the right to amend them at any time.

Heres a few abbreviations you can use in your header:

WTB: Want to Buy
FS: For Sale
WTT: Want to Trade
WTT+Cash: self explanitory
GB: Group Buy

Other than that, enjoy & let me know if I left anything out.

admin/mods

*Special Note:*
*If the person who starts a thread could post when the deal is done, one of the mods can then close the thread.*

*yes, this was jacked from the cigar WTS rules that poker drew up. he gets all credit.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just a reminder to always know who the fluck you're dealing with.
---
bump, just to do it from time to time... like a yearly refresher that you have to do for security reasons at work. :tu


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

If I may add something to this forum. 

Please notify me when a deal has been completed so that I can close the thread. I will do my best to monitor this section to close threads once the deal has been finished but I cannot always catch them all.


----------

